# Negative calorie foods list



## texasgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

I found this interesting and wanted to share. Some of you may already know about these foods being fat burners, but, I didn't.

fat burning
http://weightlossinternational.com/newsletter/free-list-of-fat-burning-foods.html


----------



## amber (Apr 15, 2006)

I love vegetables but didnt know they were fat burners.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I love vegetables but didnt know they were fat burners.


 
I didn't either, that's why I posted it. I mean, you still have to excersise, but, they are suppose to burn more and boost your metabolism than if you didn't eat them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 15, 2006)

My favorite "negative calories" food is a Rum & Diet Coke.  You do know that the zero calories in the Diet Coke automatically cancels out all the calories in the rum?  Lol!!!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info ... I didn't know alot of them on the list myself.  I guess I always thought that the higher the fiber, the more calories the food would burn when digested so I was surprised by foods like mushrooms and mangoes.
Thanks again!


----------



## vyapti (Apr 15, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> My favorite "negative calories" food is a Rum & Diet Coke. You do know that the zero calories in the Diet Coke automatically cancels out all the calories in the rum? Lol!!!


 
. . . and you have enough, all of the day's calories become 'negative calories'


----------



## licia (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting that.  I'll try to eat some of those when I'm dying for a snack or need to rethink some of my menus.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 18, 2006)

I just printed that out Texasgirl. Thanks for sharing it.  I now need to print out the point system for WW and carry that to work with me so I can slim down to appropriate size for this usual typically small woman.  Being off work for 3 months and not being able to exercise was a 'huge' problem.


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 30, 2006)

That actually isn't true, there are no "negative" calorie foods, not even celery or lettuce (unless you REALLY really chewed). The only food garenteed negative calories would be cardboard- its 100% fiber.


----------



## licia (Apr 30, 2006)

It may not be negative, but its about as close to that as you can get - close enough for me.


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 30, 2006)

If you drink three pints of ice water a day you would lose a few pounds a year apparently because you're body requires a small amount of energy to heat it up, sort of like how people who shiver a lot end up burning a lot of calories. Heat is high-energy thing, (as anyone who's ever paid an electricity bill in the winter can tell you, heh).


----------



## Silver (May 1, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> That actually isn't true, there are no "negative" calorie foods, not even celery or lettuce (unless you REALLY really chewed). The only food garenteed negative calories would be cardboard- its 100% fiber.



Actually...it is true - at least for celery.  (sorry to be like this in my first few posts)

While there are calories in celery, your body uses more digesting it (not chewing, but digesting) than you consume by ingesting it.  You'd have to tonnes of it over a year to make any significant difference, though.

Unfortunately, most of the rest of that list is not, in fact, "negative calorie".  While eating an apple might have tangible benefits, you would still gain weight if you ate enough of them.

Still a neat concept though...


----------



## Barb33 (May 9, 2006)

Try a diet with lots of fresh veggies and fresh herbs,greens and spices.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (May 9, 2006)

I think of all calories as negatives


----------

